# 6th Annual Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tournament



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

DATE: Friday, May 2 to Sunday, May 4, 2008 

TIMES: 12:01 am Friday to 1:00 p.m. Sunday

HEADQUARTERS - REGISTRATION - WEIGH-IN LOCATION: *Marlin Marina **(612 CR 476 Freeport, Tx.) 979-233-2051 * 

ENTRY FEE: $ 30.00 Per Person 

CATAGORIES: Trout - Flounder - ***Red Fish (in the slot between *20 and 27* in.)*** *This year we are lowering the maximum length of an eligible redfish to 27 inches. We hope this will eliminate an entrant keeping an illegal redfish.* Please understand we are doing this in the interest of the fisherman.

Fun Pots: $ 2.00 Per Category: Largest Hardhead - Largest Croaker - Redfish with the most spots - Hard Luck Category (to be determined by the crowd) 

CONTACT NUMBERS: 

979-248-1470 (Greg Nowlin) 979-248-0394 (Jenny Nowlin)

979-482-7335 (Khoury Stanford) 979-482-6642 (Scotty Harris) 

979-236-1215 (Vince Hatthorn) 979-235-9515 (Billy Pettey)


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Can you still weigh in gigged Flounder for a prize? I thought fishing tournaments were for rod and reel cought fish only. All other tournaments have specific catagories for gigged or speared fish. Just curious.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

jamie_hinesley said:


> Can you still weigh in gigged Flounder for a prize? I thought fishing tournaments were for rod and reel cought fish only. All other tournaments have specific catagories for gigged or speared fish. Just curious.


yes you can gig flounder.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I assume the fish have to be alive at the weigh in??? Jeez I need to fix my livewell pump


----------



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

The fish doesn't have to be alive, they can be on ice but not for day's before the tournament. Jamie quit complaining ( HA HA). We wanted everybody to fish and if we took out gigging then there were a few that wouldn't fish but I'm sure there's a few out there that won't fish because we allow gigging. This being our 6th annual I think there was only one year the winning flounder was gigged. All the other years the flounder was won off rod n reel


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

corndog said:


> The fish doesn't have to be alive, they can be on ice but not for day's before the tournament. Jamie quit complaining ( HA HA). We wanted everybody to fish and if we took out gigging then there were a few that wouldn't fish but I'm sure there's a few out there that won't fish because we allow gigging. This being our 6th annual I think there was only one year the winning flounder was gigged. All the other years the flounder was won off rod n reel


Along with Corndog's input above, something must be going right, because if memory serves me correctly, the first year there was about 20 - 30 people entered, and last year somewhere around 200 (the more the merrier).

Poops :birthday2


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

So how many times has bayourat won the red division? Is it even worth me signing up?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart said:


> So how many times has bayourat won the red division? Is it even worth me signing up?


I actually didn't place in the red last year.... guess that mean's i'm due this year.:biggrin:

but i did get 3rd in trout....and i have fished it from the beginning. It has grown every year and I look for it to almost double this year from last year.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bayourat said:


> I actually didn't place in the red last year.... guess that mean's i'm due this year.:biggrin:
> 
> but i did get 3rd in trout....


What's the parking like at Marlin's during the tourney?

Also, last time I launched at Marlin's the dude wasn't charging to launch. Is it still the same? How early do they open?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart said:


> What's the parking like at Marlin's during the tourney?
> 
> Also, last time I launched at Marlin's the dude wasn't charging to launch. Is it still the same? How early do they open?


launch is free ( it would be nice if you gave them some business) and they are usually open around 6. The parking gets crowded... glad I can run the boat down there from the house.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bayourat said:


> launch is free ( it would be nice if you gave them some business) and they are usually open around 6. The parking gets crowded... glad I can run the boat down there from the house.


10-4

Yeah, I threw some money in his tip jar last time I launched there.


----------



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

They also have GREAT hamburgers. Sat night we'll hve fish and FF that is caught in the tournament plus keroke, eating will start around 6p.m. Also the Freeport Lion's club will have a table set up for any 2-coolers who want to enter the Freeport Fishing Festia early


----------

